# New Computer, Loud Keening on startup...



## Nedar (Aug 18, 2007)

I just build myself a new computer, the specs are *** follows:

4GB DDR2 RAM
2 GeForce 8800GTS 640mb Video Cards
2.6GHz Dual Core AMD FX2 5200+ CPU
350GB SATA HD
DVD/RW
Zalman Heatsink
600W Extreme Power Duo PSU

When the computer starts up it emits a loud keening, very similar to a fire alarm. I've tired to pinpoint it, but it's so high a pitch extrememly hard to.

My only real guess is the PSU, though i've tried it with only 1 vid card and half the RAM, same problem it just shut off after a second or two instead.

If anyone has any idea what's going on, please let me know. Don't wana spend more money untill I have an idea what's wrong.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Im going to say its the PSU. You need a Quality 700W+ PSU for 1 8800GTS/GTX. You'll be looking for something around the 1000W area, Although im not sure of What good 1000w PSUs are out there so ill leave it for someone else to answer with some suggestions :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

well hawman anyonbe that makes a 1000watt most are good look at the antec quad 850 i heard that can powert 2 8800


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=1000W+&x=0&y=0


Theres a list of all the 1000w psu's on newegg. 



I would grab this one though:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153056


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

now i heard really goood things about this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194019


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The Enermax has 96A on the 12v Rail


the Thermaltake TP has 112A

Thats if ive done my Calculations right lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

but the enermaxs only jutter was at 100% load during a brownout (low input)


----------



## Nedar (Aug 18, 2007)

Figured as much, guess i'll box this one up and get the 1k...thanks guys.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

No Problem, Let us know how it goes.

:wave:


----------

